
Netherlands is world number two in agricultural exports - mariushn
https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2017/09/netherlands-is-world-number-two-in-agricultural-exports-by-using-greenhouses-and-new-technology.html
======
mariushn
The article doesn't mention that they also use almost no pesticides, due to
controlled environment. They do use natural predators for most common bugs.

